# what the best food for my bailey



## Bailey's Momma (Apr 24, 2011)

my doggie bailey is a very picky eater when i got him they were feeding him Purina puppy chow and he now only eats Kibbles and Bits.......should i change his food and what would be the best food for him to eat at 3 years old


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Does he like his present food and eat well? Is his weight ok? My dog has some dry kibble in the morning but prefers soft food for her main meal later on. I think she prefers it and eats is more easily.


----------



## Bailey's Momma (Apr 24, 2011)

yes he eats very well and he weighs 15.8 lbs which the vet says is very good but im just wondering if theres is something better for him and he does not like wet food at all


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Review on your food: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php/product/1899

Your food has animal fat and animal digest which means euthanized pets: http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/ar...es-euthanized-dogs-and-cats-are-rendered.html And it has food dyes, their bad in most cases, and really, who needs them in dog food? And it's truly pathetic that the only meat they put in that food is beef and bone meal, and it's the FOURTH ingredient, and that the first three (the bulk on this food) are grains. Good foods have three real meats first, and no grains! Really, _really _bad food. 

Go here, it's a list of foods, you should be feeding a 4+ I feed tasteofthewild, a 6. :http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php/cat/1

Baily will eat any food if she is given no other options, and it's put down at 2 scheduled times for only 15 minutes everyday. Dogs won't starve themselves! Feed her after exercise, and keep treats and human food to a minimum until she's eating it. It should only take two or three rejected meals before she eats some. Don't forget to switch her over a few days.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I feed Bella Blue Buffalo Lamb and Brown Rice. It's rated at a 4 on the site that Enneirda recommended. She doesn't have any problems eating though. The dog will eat anything!!! 

As a side note about food - we first had Bella on a chicken variety but her eyes were especially goopy and she was itching a lot. Our trainer suggested that it might be a food allergy. We switched to lamb and haven't looked back. Her eyes are still a little goopy, but not nearly as bad and she doesn't itch anymore!

Good luck with finding the right food for you guys!


----------

